# is there a supercharger



## BryenB14 (Jan 27, 2005)

is there even a supercharger for the ga16de not a turbo the actual supercharger?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

BryenB14 said:


> is there even a supercharger for the ga16de not a turbo the actual supercharger?


I have never heard of or seen a pre-fabricated kit for a GA out there. All I've seen are turbos. There was one guy I heard of that got a supercharger and built his own. (He did it wrong though and blew up all sorts of stuff in his engine.) Your best bet is to either go with a turbo or n2o. 

Whatever you do... don't buy an 'electric' supercharger. They are a waste of money. I tried it. Pure waste.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please look in the FORCED INDUCTION section where there is a sticky listing all turbo/sc kits available for the model cars listed.

for future reference, threads pertaining to turbo/supercharger/nitrous oxide belong in that forum and not here.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

That link didn't work. It just took me to the search page. Maybe a subtle hint....

As a side note, do a search for superchargers or 'sc' or something and you'll find all sorts of fun stuff. The guy that did the one that blew up his engine had a rather entertaining thread, as well as my thread regarding the electric one. (I'm not exactly proud of it, but it is kind of funny.)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I think I found one, check it out Here


Damn dude, you're a smart ass!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> That link didn't work. It just took me to the search page. Maybe a subtle hint....
> 
> As a side note, do a search for superchargers or 'sc' or something and you'll find all sorts of fun stuff. The guy that did the one that blew up his engine had a rather entertaining thread, as well as my thread regarding the electric one. (I'm not exactly proud of it, but it is kind of funny.)


Don't feel too bad. I made the same mistake in getting one of those electric ones. hooked it up and saw not difference. Then felt really stupid for believing such a thing. live and learn. 

Mitch


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*unless you know a genius!*

I plan on SC my GA...
But that is my lil secret... I have a really GOOD friend that is a mechanic.. and he is also the one that I am having build my cage too..
so yeah.. thats future though.. when the time comes..
maybe you all can see my lovely 200sx when i get it on the road.. LOL 
And if I do Sc it of course a write up on what pipes and belts and this and that.. 
(estimate of about 5 grand to do..)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're gonna waste $5k to supercharge the GA?

what a waste.

$5k on a turbo kit will far outweigh the benefits of a supercharger kit.

oh and we've discussed it before.

btw, just because your friend is a mechanic doesn't mean he knows all there is to know about forced induction or how to install that stuff......  beware.


----------



## BryenB14 (Jan 27, 2005)

that is ok i just bought a SR20ve stripped block and with the heads taken apart for $900 the guy didnt want to put iot together it only took me 4 hours (only) anyway i have $1000 left im just going to probably turbo it or just get a good clutch oh and by the way i am a mechanic for spoon and i still need help on everything iom working on i dont know shit about forced induction but i can build you one hell of a motor.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, boosting the VE isn't easy...it can be done, but it's not easy.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BryenB14 said:


> that is ok i just bought a SR20ve *stripped block and with the heads taken apart for $900 * the guy didnt want to put iot together it only took me 4 hours (only) anyway i have $1000 left im just going to probably turbo it or just get a good clutch oh and by the way i am a mechanic for spoon and i still need help on everything iom working on i dont know shit about forced induction but i can build you one hell of a motor.


so how many heads did it have?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

myoung said:


> so how many heads did it have?


lol thats funny :thumbup:


----------



## BryenB14 (Jan 27, 2005)

myoung said:


> so how many heads did it have?


sorry type-o i was tired i was working since 7am and didnt get off until 10:30 est. it was tough to put it together i have it at work a couple guys helped me with it but we still have the head(s) off a guy knows alittle about forced induction so i dont know if i should change the pistons and rings or what
? what should i do?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

BryenB14 said:


> sorry type-o i was tired i was working since 7am and didnt get off until 10:30 est. it was tough to put it together i have it at work a couple guys helped me with it but we still have the head(s) off a guy knows alittle about forced induction so i dont know if i should change the pistons and rings or what
> ? what should i do?


Your a mechanic for spoon that can build one hell of a motor? Well it should be common knowledge that the compression ratio in the VE is not well suited for boost.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BryenB14 said:


> sorry type-o i was tired i was working since 7am and didnt get off until 10:30 est. it was tough to put it together i have it at work a couple guys helped me with it but we still have the head(s) off a guy knows alittle about forced induction so i dont know if i should change the pistons and rings or what
> ? what should i do?



I think the compression is the least of your worries with the SR20VE. do you know anything about the engine to begin with?


----------



## BryenB14 (Jan 27, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I think the compression is the least of your worries with the SR20VE. do you know anything about the engine to begin with?


barely i cant find any site about it that helps describe what i am working up against i think i might just get rid of it i know a guy that imports motors so i will probably try to get a GTIR MOTOR HAS THE TURBO I JUST NEED A 92-93 SENTRA SER TRANNY AND TRYING to find one of those here is hard sorry about caps lock i hit it on accident and im to lazy to retype everything


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, www.sr20forum.com has a ton of great info about the sr20ve.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

There is the stuff that you need to know


http://sr20forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you're gonna waste $5k to supercharge the GA?
> 
> what a waste.
> 
> ...


thats fine.
when i get it done and all that you shall eat your words.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DijitaL said:


> thats fine.
> when i get it done and all that you shall eat your words.


.......^ havnt we heard this before? and shortly after he blew his engine up?..............good luck bud.
edit: FYI...if a mechanic says he dosent need to use the FSM, run! all mechanics should allways use a FSM <just a nice tid bit to know) 
also, in alittle over a year i will be an ASE mechanic.........and i wont even begin to say anything to the tune of me knowing more than chim or young......i wont be a tard, but these guys are beasts! listen to them please.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DijitaL said:


> thats fine.
> when i get it done and all that you shall eat your words.


This isn't new... I would highly suggest doing research before dropping a ton on money into an attempt to supercharge a GA16.. There are so many reasons why it is not a good idea.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

found it. please read that. even though you will find his mistake, you will most likely end up doing something just like that. and what i don't under stand is why do you want to SC it so much? yea, SC are great for drag cars or off roaders where they need full power asap. but they take a hit for that because the SC wont make as much power as a turbo, once the turbo spools up it will not rob the engine of power but instead help the exhaust along, the SC will ALWAYS be taking rotational HP from the crank. <i did my best to explain with what little i know about FI, if chim or mike Y want to expand, please be my guest)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

DijitaL said:


> thats fine.
> when i get it done and all that you shall eat your words.



tell you what, I'll have a plate and silverware set up and ready for that day.

But you'll have to remind me to dust that stuff off every 10 years.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

never stated that it would be road legal..
and the guy who is planning on doing this has built about 3 drag cars. He is quailified in my eyes.
Sorry about my outburst.. Im just stressin at work and read the comment not wanting to take that. thats all..
But yeah he was looking at the car and all sorts of things..
Also Its not like I AM NOT DOING internal work.. I plan on that to.. I have to save a grand or so for this machine shop to strengthen a few thinigs for me..
GUys.. and gals.. I have been reading all about your turbos and this and that.. but This guy wants to S/C my 200sx. Like I said once it gets going youll see pics and dynos 

but im not commenting on this thread anymore. Ima leave what i am doing to my car private till i releash some things from time to time.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go guys... I was looking forward to seeing this.... oh well.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

chimmike said:


> tell you what, I'll have a plate and silverware set up and ready for that day.
> 
> But you'll have to remind me to dust that stuff off every 10 years.


hey im not tryin to be the newbie asshole...


I am sorry chimmike. I do like your car btw. nice numbers.
I jumped ahead of myself.. I am not smart with mechanics at all..
so as I said just before.. sorry for jumpin the gun on ya.

Keep that plate and silverware though  it will be handy heheh


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> Way to go guys... I was looking forward to seeing this.... oh well.


he is still going to post pics from what i understand....but not till he starts doing it


chimmike said:


> tell you what, I'll have a plate and silverware set up and ready for that day.
> 
> But you'll have to remind me to dust that stuff off every 10 years.


^haha chimowned!


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

yes i will post pics of things as they turn out.. ( not just performance pics as well )
yes.. i got chim0wned.. by his nasty silverware plate theme ARGHH


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, it's okay. if you wanna do it, do it. we're just trying to say that there's a better way to spend your money.

but if s/c is what you want, ain't nobody there to stop you.

and thanks bout me car. it's alright.


----------



## BryenB14 (Jan 27, 2005)

i have seen that a sr20ve is about 2000-and up i got mine together and ready for selling the price is set at $2000 it runs we started it it has amsoil 10w30 full synthetic motor oil in it sorry it is expensive oil but it works good, stock headers, quad webbers, 740cc injectors, no power steering pump, no a/c, and no alternator, this is one loud mutha i have the plenum for the webbers if you want to cover them that will come with the motor i will try to get a pic up here tomorrow if i get out of work on a good time, by the way i know i told you how much i bought it for but this is all together and running it has no tranny though, it has a flywheel but im not sure if it is stock, everything was machined looking brand spanking new.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why the hell does the SR20VE you have, have 720cc injectors?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> why the hell does the SR20VE you have, have 720cc injectors?



hey you might need 720cc injectors for those _two_ heads  ...j/k


----------



## BryenB14 (Jan 27, 2005)

chimmike said:


> why the hell does the SR20VE you have, have 720cc injectors?


it has 740cc just for fun because they were all that we had the motor didnt come with any and i didnt feel like ordering any instead i got some from an old race motor we had in the shop and cleaned them and put them in it seemed to have worked i had doubts but tommi said it would work pics comming soon!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

720cc injectors.....that's asinine. you said you're an engine builder? wtf?

259cc injectors from a stock USDM SR20 would've been fine, sheit. but 720cc injectors? how the hell did you expect the damn thing to run? Those are almost 3x the size of stock injectors for the USDM SR20. geez....and stock SR20VE injectors are prolly 300cc or so....so still...........................


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Guys, guys, he works for Spoon, so he _must_ know what he's talking about.


When I was lead engineer at Nismo we had this B16 come in and I put it together in like an hour and a half and I was going to fully build it NA you know, but I don't know shit about these motors. From what I understand, there somewhat rare.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well what im wondering is that he said he put WEBERS on the engine. IIRC arent those carbs and isnt the VE fuel injected? It just doesnt add up along with the injector size. Shouldnt work w/o an ECU reprogram.......


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

91sentra said:


> well what im wondering is that he said he put WEBERS on the engine. IIRC arent those carbs and isnt the VE fuel injected? It just doesnt add up along with the injector size. Shouldnt work w/o an ECU reprogram.......


Weber also make Throttle Bodies


----------

